# Problema con placa de LG flatron w2243s ¿que falla?



## fersev (Jun 18, 2012)

Buenas, os expongo el caso, tengo un monitor LG flatron w2243s y resulta que cuando se calienta y apago la pantalla o entra en modo suspensión y se apaga la pantalla esta no se puede volver a encender hasta que se enfríe, es decir que cuando se calienta la pantalla y se apaga no se vuelve a encender hasta que se enfríe.

No se que es lo que falla pero aquí os dejo una foto de la placa por si veis algún problema:







todos los condensadores me dan continuidad

la funda del condensador de la segunda imagen la he roto yo para ver si estaba quemado

he despegado el condensador mas grueso de 120uF a 450v por la pasta esa que salia por abajo y creo que era para sujetarlo, no porque estuviera roto

¿alguna idea? gracias!!!!!


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jun 18, 2012)

Hola Amigo, seria bueno identificar o al menos yo no interpreto tu mensaje es, si lo que deja de funcionar es la fuente de alimentacion gral. o la etapa de inverters. Si dices que todos los condensadores marcan continuidad. Pregunto los retiraste del montaje para medirlos?. Lo que tu crees que son condensadores lo son en realidad?. La continuidad que dices, es porque el mutimetro entrega un valor cercano a 0, o puede que almacenen energia durante un breve tiempo y te muestran un falso sintoma?.


----------



## fersev (Jun 18, 2012)

gracias por contestar!!!

Pues a ver no se exactamente lo que deja de funcionar solo se que el patrón que se repite es:
    1.Enciendo la pantalla se calienta.
    2.Si no la apago sigue funcionando.
    3.Si la apago caliente no se vuelve a encender, tengo que esperar a que se enfrie.
La verdad que no tengo ni idea de que puede ser, si de la etapa de inverters o de la alimentación general.

no los retire para medirlos, los testeé en placa con el multimetro digital y daban continuidad, lo mismo hice con los transistores y me daban bien las mediciones.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jun 18, 2012)

Bueno amigo, cuando dices que el equipo en caliente no enciende al menos debe tener un indicador luminoso que maniesta estar conectado a la RED, verifica eso. Seria imposible que  funcionaria el equipo con condensadores en cortocircuito, 
 como mencione antes, los condensadores mantienen algun remanente y el multimetro genera el error o tienen una capacidad elevada y el multimetro posee una impedancia extrema.


----------



## fersev (Jun 18, 2012)

pues eso lo he verificado y el led no se enciende...hasta que no se vuelve a enfriar que se vuelve a encender


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 18, 2012)

fersev dijo:
			
		

> todos los condensadores me dan continuidad


como es eso ?                     .


----------



## fersev (Jun 18, 2012)

pues eso es comprobando con el multimetro


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jun 18, 2012)

Amigo descarta la posibilidad de condensadores en cortocircuito, en tal caso podria haber alguno(s) desvalorizado(s), en la seccion fuente. Reemplaza aquellos que esten en esas condiciones. Revisa la tension de la fuente en condiciones frias y cuando este caliente.- EXitos.


----------



## fersev (Jun 18, 2012)

como reviso la tension de la fuente!? no se que a te refieres!!! gracias por contestar


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 18, 2012)

con el tester ¡¡¡¡¡ ponelo en voltaje y medí en sus salidas si están las tensiones correctas


----------



## fersev (Jun 18, 2012)

y como se cuales son correctas!???????? no se cuanto tiene que salir!!! si 12v o 6v :S

gracias por ayudarme tio


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 18, 2012)

primero consigue el esquema de la fuente y hay te fijas cuales son las tensiones correctas luego compara ¡¡¡¡
busca en el foro que creo que hay un curso de reparación de fuentes tv



fersev te voy a ser sincero y no quiero que te ofendas o lo tomes a mal,
yo se como están las cosas ,con el paro y todo eso,pero porque mejor lo llevas a un servicio técnico ,antes de que rompas algo y luego la reparación cueste mas dinero,
lo digo a juzgar por tus preguntas,pero si insistes con gusto te ayudo,pero luego si rompes algo no me hagas responsable


----------



## fersev (Jun 19, 2012)

que va gracias!!! si el monitor lo voy a tirar si no funciona ya tengo otros dos solo era por la curiosidad de arreglar este!!!!!! si no funciona nada a la basura  no me hace falta para nada, solo tengo un poco de tiempo libre y queria aprender


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 19, 2012)

a aprender entonces ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡ dale consigue el esquema y le seguimos ¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jun 19, 2012)

Exacto! que mejor ejemplo que el del colega: "el fracaso no existe, solo intentos apresurados de obtener éxito"


----------



## fersev (Jun 19, 2012)

nada que no encuentro ningún esquema de la fuente ni nada parecido pssssss


----------



## nocta (Jun 19, 2012)

Qué condensadores te dan continuidad? Si te referís a las lentejitas celestes, tenés que sacarles al menos una pata del circuito para medirlas. Si aun así te dan continuidad, entonces están mal.
No es imposible pero sería raro que fallen esos capacitores.

Podés subir una foto de la fuente del otro lado? Tal vez esté más marcado dónde levanta más temperatura.

Por lo que sale, probaría primero cambiando los capacitores electrolíticos. Suelo hacerlo siempre que me entra un monitor dado que tal vez al mes te vienen con problemas y es eso. Si bien la otra persona puede no saber, uno termina quedando mal parado.


----------



## fersev (Jun 19, 2012)

a ver aquí subo la parte de atrás 



alguna idea de donde puedo encontrar el esquema de la fuente!?

gracias a todos chicos!


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jun 19, 2012)

Amigo, disculpa pero ademas de obtener el esquema, tenemos que conocer donde buscar. Lo que debes hacer es: Encender el equipo, medir las tensiones sobre los condensadores del lado secundario.
Transcurrido el tiempo que creas suficiente (equipo caliente), tomas las tensiones nuevamente y comparas, a partir de ahi habremos avanzado un paso para conocer, cual es el motivo de la falla o quizas una autoproteccion.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 19, 2012)

http://www.electronica-pt.com/index.php/component/option,com_remository/Itemid,34/func,select/id,21/
en esa pagina busca el esquema ,si no la encontrás por modelo la podes encontrar por numero de chasis¡¡
en este sector hay esquemas de fuentes barias http://www.electronica-pt.com/index...,com_remository/Itemid,34/func,select/id,108/


----------



## fersev (Jun 19, 2012)

joder gracias a todos por contestar!!! he rebuscado por todos lados la fuente!!! menos mal ya encontre los esquematicos gracias a el-rey-julian

una vez mas gracias a todos!


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 19, 2012)

subilo aca ,asi no andamos buscando nosotros,asi lo miramos 
,no lo busque yo porque ando medio apurado,ya tengo que salir al trabajo de nuevo,dentro de 6 horas regreso ¡¡¡¡
saludos ¡¡¡


----------



## fersev (Jun 19, 2012)

http://www.electronica-pt.com/index...remository/Itemid,34/func,startdown/id,18439/

este es!!

a ver creo que he podido dar con el problema, donde vivo hace mucha mucha calor Sevilla (España), en el datasheet dice que el rango de temperaturas de funcionamiento es de 10º a 35º puede ser que sea por eso el que se apague y no se vuelva a encender!? en mi cuarto hace esa calor algunas veces, mas la calor emitida por la pantalla...creo que podria ser ese el problema ya que concuerda mucho con lo que me pasa y no veo ningun componente de la placa estropeado...


----------



## nocta (Jun 19, 2012)

Probalo entonces sin la tapa trasera que seguro se disipe un poco mejor el calor. Si ves que va bien o que dura un poco más, podés comprar un cooler de los de computadora y lo anexas a la tapa trasera del monitor.

Cómo hacés para estar en un ambiente con 35ºC igual? Ponete un ventilador aunque sea!!!


----------



## fersev (Jun 20, 2012)

uffff la pared donde esta el monitor esta todo el dia al sol, no se hace mucha calor por aqui bastante!!!


----------



## nocta (Jun 20, 2012)

Hace la prueba, aunque sea, con una notebook y el monitor en el piso, aunque sea en el medio de la habitación. Si va bien, deberías ver de ponerle un cooler de 12v como los de computadora.


----------

